# Backhoe loaders



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm in the market looking for a backhoe loader looks like I can afford anything up to 2009 about. I read other sites other forms I'm not biased against one machine but it looks like John Deere is out do the dealer problems , Volvo is out unless it's an older model 96 98 they were probably the best,cat comes in a close second, still trying to get the feel for the dealer here. Not happy that I picked 1:32 in the afternoon no one's around answer my questions hmm. Now I'm looking in the case since they're not that far away and I've heard good things about tha dealer. any and puts welcome.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

580 Case, 4x4.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Super K are good, L and Super L are best. L's have cheaper brake system to repair. Super M's need a shot of ether in the cold.


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

Jcb about,dealer just pushing machines out .? Now I hear part problems could set you back few weeks?
Ok I'm not to happy trying to choose a hoe.
[ I did a review on case ,did they ever fix transmission quark seem screen on fluid gets plugged stopping the machine from moving forward and reverse


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Chhk said:


> I'm in the market looking for a backhoe loader looks like I can afford anything up to 2009 about. I read other sites other forms I'm not biased against one machine but it looks like John Deere is out do the dealer problems , Volvo is out unless it's an older model 96 98 they were probably the best,cat comes in a close second, still trying to get the feel for the dealer here. Not happy that I picked 1:32 in the afternoon no one's around answer my questions hmm. Now I'm looking in the case since they're not that far away and I've heard good things about tha dealer. any and puts welcome.


Besides all the fluff Case 580 is the best hoe out there. It's almost like you can't break them. Of course they need maintenance like anything else.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Chhk said:


> Jcb about,dealer just pushing machines out .? Now I hear part problems could set you back few weeks?
> Ok I'm not to happy trying to choose a hoe.
> [ I did a review on case ,did they ever fix transmission quark seem screen on fluid gets plugged stopping the machine from moving forward and reverse


I never heard about the screen thing. Case, in my opinion is the best bet. Get the newest low hr machine you can afford. And service it.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a Case 570MXt, well over 5000 hours, still runs like new. Cab is showing a bit of wear from the salt but otherwise bullet proof.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Chhk said:


> Jcb about,dealer just pushing machines out .? Now I hear part problems could set you back few weeks?
> Ok I'm not to happy trying to choose a hoe.
> [ I did a review on case ,did they ever fix transmission quark seem screen on fluid gets plugged stopping the machine from moving forward and reverse


Never heard about the screens, Any screen could fail with bad oil, Case has a decent skid and excavator, Loader, The hoes are great.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Truthfully the Cat, komatsu, Jcb, new holland all suk, Not sure on the Volvo no one around has any.


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

Case will check them Monday,see what I find out at dealer. I think that the guys that had kmodel didn't service it properly that's why it broke.seems you all like case.
Volvo was sold to China to bad my dad said they were good machines,think he's talking about 1980s.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

A Case K model is going to be on the old side. Look for a super L model. 4x4, extendahoe.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a Super L and nothing bad to say about it. They do take a lot of abuse.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Our 96 Super L has 8,500 hrs on it, still fires right up unless well below zero. Good fuel, fresh filters and fluids are a must. The radiators tend to crack on the upper plastic tank, can be welded or replace with an aftermarket. Try to get the cummings motor, although haven't heard too much bad about the case enguine either.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I just replaced a Case radiator. And the Cummins B series is the only engine option for those years.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Chhk said:


> Case will check them Monday,see what I find out at dealer. I think that the guys that had kmodel didn't service it properly that's why it broke.seems you all like case.
> Volvo was sold to China to bad my dad said they were good machines,think he's talking about 1980s.


I'm a FOG and was a union operator before I retired if you wanna call it that, lol I beat on case hoes so bad I went to the project manager and told him we need something else we were going to hurt it, Never hurt it and it was around for a long time. I'm telling ya I beat the brakes off it. This was not the only case hoe this company had I know of at least 5 of them.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Randall Ave said:


> I just replaced a Case radiator. And the Cummins B series is the only engine option for those years.


Couldn't remember when they started using their in house engine. It is basically a copy of the cummins isnt it?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Its not a copy, it is a B series Cummins. I think Case ended their own engine at the end of the D series.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Randall Ave said:


> Its not a copy, it is a B series Cummins. I think Case ended their own engine at the end of the D series.


Just looked in the manual for our 96, says either case or cummins engine were options? Was the case just "rebranded"?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not perfect, could be wrong. But I've only seen the Cummins in these.


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

Mike McGlothlin

APRIL 22, 2017
*5 FATAL FLAWS OF THE B SERIES CUMMINS*
*Ok I can worry all day long everyone has issues I read this ,99-02 as long as they installed a holder I'll be happy .I also have a list to check.anything you all can think of ..thank you for responding too.*


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

One of my past jobs inspection's and maintenance of aircraft. I'm confident I'll maintain my machine and most likely not overly work it to death.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Chhk said:


> One of my past jobs inspection's and maintenance of aircraft. I'm confident I'll maintain my machine and most likely not overly work it to death.


There you go,


----------

